# Powder Blue Overdrive



## Martycaster (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello again, 

so…my Powder Blue arrived yesterday. I‘ve been trouble shooting the thing for a few hours now and I can‘t get behind the problem. I‘ve double checked the solder points and everything seems to be ok. Switch is wired correctly as I got sound coming thru when bypassed. The only thing that‘s wrong to me is that it seems to be something that‘s shorting as a few components heat up. It‘s only one section (I think it‘s the power supply section) that heats up: C101, R100, R101 and R102. 

Anyone a clue what could be wrong? 

Thx! And happy new year!


----------



## Martycaster (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Robert (Jan 6, 2022)

Your opamp is installed backwards.

Flip it around and see if that helps.     Just keep in mind that it might need to be replaced at this point.


----------



## Markus Kersius (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm waiting patiently for these to hit the musikding store..
Are they shipping to Klaus yet?


----------



## Martycaster (Jan 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> Your opamp is installed backwards.
> 
> Flip it around and see if that helps.     Just keep in mind that it might need to be replaced at this point.


Holy sh…

thank you! I actually flipped it once because I thought that could be the issue…but aparently I did something wrong and it didn‘t work anyways. But I just flipped it again right now and it actually worked! 

Only thing is that it was crazy loud…huge amount of gain. Does that mean the opamp doesn‘t work correctly!?

Thx again!


----------



## Robert (Jan 6, 2022)

Markus Kersius said:


> Are they shipping to Klaus yet?



Yes, they're on the way.   Not sure how long it takes to become a kit though.


----------



## Robert (Jan 6, 2022)

Martycaster said:


> Only thing is that it was crazy loud…huge amount of gain. Does that mean the opamp doesn‘t work correctly!?



That's not how an opamp typically fails, but if you have another one you can pop it in there and eliminate that as the problem.

Is it just too loud, or is it too distorted as well?    Does the Gain knob have any effect?


----------



## Markus Kersius (Jan 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yes, they're on the way.   Not sure how long it takes to become a kit though.


I'm prepared for only a PCB if necessary 😅


----------



## Robert (Jan 6, 2022)

Musikding was supposed to start offering the standalone PCBs but I'm not sure if they've started doing it yet.


----------



## Martycaster (Jan 6, 2022)

Robert said:


> That's not how an opamp typically fails, but if you have another one you can pop it in there and eliminate that as the problem.
> 
> Is it just too loud, or is it too distorted as well?    Does the Gain knob have any effect?


Yes I have swapped them. But I get exactly the same result. Well, my pots were all MAXED UP 🤣…that’s why it was loud.

But now the issue is that the bass pot behaves kinda like a gain pot…the more bass you add, the more distorted the sound. When bass is at max it‘s almost like fuzz, and I think this pedal should not be able to make those kind of sounds 😅


----------

